# Barley



## idris (22 Jul 2013)

I was in an LFS the other day and saw what I can only describe as time bales of barley straw (?) for controlling pond algae for £15. This seemed like extortion to me and I was wondering what the cheaper alternatives are.


----------



## Michael W (22 Jul 2013)

I don't believe Barley actually works. I'm sure there is a thread some where regarding the use of EI dosing and healthy plant growth to combat algae in the pond.

Edit: Here is the thread 
Little Shop of Horrors - How EI frightened the gardener | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jul 2013)

Hi all,



idris said:


> was in an LFS the other day and saw what I can only describe as time bales of barley straw (?) for controlling pond algae for £15. This seemed like extortion to me


Definitely is a bit pricey.  


Michael W said:


> I don't believe Barley actually works. I'm sure there is a thread some where regarding the use of EI dosing and healthy plant growth to combat algae in the pond.


The mode of action isn't really understood, there is some suggestion that the straw acts as a refuge and nursery for zoo plankton, these then eat your green water phyto plankton. Other people have suggested that it has to be Barley Straw and it is an allelopathic effect. Personally I'm dubious about both Barley Straw and allelopathy. My personal recipe is the same one I use for the tanks, lots of plants, including some emergents or floaters. The linked thread is well worth a read. 

The usually quoted Barely Straw reference is: 
 Gibson, M.T., Welch, I.M., Barrett, P.R.F. and Ridge, I. (1990). Barley straw as an inhibitor of algal growth. II: Laboratory studies. Journal of Applied Phycology 2: 241-248.

cheers Darrel


----------



## idris (24 Jul 2013)

Thanks. I'll look it up.


----------



## martin-green (24 Jul 2013)

For what its worth, I have never known barley straw to be 100% for everyone. I guess its like a magnet on your water pipes removing scale, its never been definitively confirmed and some swear its the best thing since sliced bread. As for the price it had to be specially grown then cultivated and packed in order for its magical properties to work. Or as its more commonly called "rip off"


----------



## foxfish (24 Jul 2013)

I have to agree with Martin here, the straw appears to work in some cases as do the magnets but I always wonder if the pond would of naturally cleared without the use of straw anyway.
One thing I do know is if the straw is installed in a filter & left to completely decompose or at least break down it leaves a right mess in the filter.


----------



## sa80mark (24 Jul 2013)

Im a big believer in if theres no obvious reason for the algae in a pond then leave it and it will clear a few months back I had algae for the first time in about 4 years all I did was manually remove as much as I could reach and see and within in a month it was gone, I dont know anywhere near enough about algae and algae cures to be scientific about it but I do truly believe that algae in a pond in most cases cures its self


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Isn't it a case of once the higher plants get going, they take all the nutrients and the blanket weed and lower stuff dies?


----------



## martin-green (29 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Isn't it a case of once the higher plants get going, they take all the nutrients and the blanket weed and lower stuff dies?


 
The thing is, there is no 100% answer that applies every time to every pond, so regretfully the answer to your question has to be "no"

There is also the "what if question"

example: my pond went green so I added some "medicinal compound" and it worked.
The what if question is, what if the pond had been left for a couple more weeks, I bet it still would have cleared.

The reasoning is, there is no such thing as "medicinal compound*" and it may as well be snake oil.


*  "medicinal compound" was mentioned in the song "lily the pink, by the scaffold"


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Most efficacious in every case


----------

